# need advice for a buddy



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

My friend just bought a 2011 can am 800 xtp , he wants to change the tires to something bigger , right now I think it is just stock size (cant remember what he told me the size was , think he said 25 's) he wants to keep the stock rims and go to a 27" tire , probably be a mudzilla .

He is wondering if he goes to the 27 " mudzilla ( or a similar tire ) on the stock rim , will it rub anything ? or will he need to put a lift kit in it , or go with spacers , I think if he goes with a lift kit , it will rub because of the change in the angle of the axles , so i think spacers are the way to go. Or does he need to worry about either of these option's ?

Can 27 " fit on the stock rims with out rubbing ?

thanks for any input , 
Al

ps , did a search and couldnt find what i was looking for , so if anyone has a link to more info,by all means lead me to it


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have a buddy that is running 29.5 laws on a stock outlander 800. he has no rubbing issues. he does have aftermarket rims but they are IRS offset so he should be able to run the 29.5 on stock rims.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

had a conversation about mudzillas on can ams last night. The only problem he may have, is rubbing the tie rod in the front. I dont remember what the outlander front end is like, but the renegades problem is the tie rod, im pretty sure the renegade and outlander had the same front end. Anyway, he will NOT need a lift, You can run 28" on them and they will clear, even when they are completely expanded when WOT. and yes, u can run 29.5 on them, BUT if you drive it fast instead of just mud, the 29.5 expanded will be too big and will rub a hole through your floorboards while going 20+mph(any speed over about 20mph they will expand). On my dads renegade he had to buy 1" spacers for front to run 10" wide Sbacks, because the rubber "tread"/"Paddle thing" that runs right to the bead of the tire, would hit the tie rod in the front, but mudzillas don't have that, so i think your friend should be able to fit them no problem.

Have an example of expanding 30" mudlites on my brute:


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks for the feed back , now he is thinking of getting outlaws for it , 28's , he wants to know if he need's spacers for these tire's . I dont think he will , but what do the rest of you think ? He just ordered a 2 " lift kit for the bike also .


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yea a guy i know is running 28in dirtdevil xts. i think not sure but i think there 10in fronts and 12 in backs. he rips threw most mud but the thick stuff they suck. i really dont like the dirtdevils because they really dont like to clean out from the lugs being put together so much. the mudgears are a dirtdevil knock off and the lugs are so tight there one of your sucky tires.


----------

